# Pvp style games



## pwwn (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all just seeing if any of you play any type of pvp games other then LOL cuz i saw a thread for that already.

Games that i enjoy that have fun fast paced pvp right now are Continent of hte ninth seal(C9) and a new one i just started playing is Forge(steam game).

I am a fan of playing vs other real people instead of some a.i. . So if you enjoy any of these types of game let me know what you are playing???


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

pwwn said:


> Hello all just seeing if any of you play any type of pvp games other then LOL cuz i saw a thread for that already.
> 
> Games that i enjoy that have fun fast paced pvp right now are Continent of hte ninth seal(C9) and a new one i just started playing is Forge(steam game).
> 
> *I am a fan of playing vs other real people instead of some a.i. .* So if you enjoy any of these types of game let me know what you are playing???


PvP- player ver player
PvE- player ver environment (a.i) 
LOL

even though you done like v. ai you should check out killing floor best game out there with zombies


----------



## pwwn (Aug 30, 2013)

ok i suppose you have me there in a way sunni ill give u that. but what i meant was im not a fan of grinding to kill a.i. mobs to level up a character all the time. Forge you level on how well you do in pvp it is strictly pvp no lvling through dungeons etc..

and its not that i dont like pve games but they tend to get boring after you dump many hours into a game for me usuaslly.


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

pwwn said:


> ok i suppose you have me there in a way sunni ill give u that. but what i meant was im not a fan of grinding to kill a.i. mobs to level up a character all the time. Forge you level on how well you do in pvp it is strictly pvp no lvling through dungeons etc..
> 
> and its not that i dont like pve games but they tend to get boring after you dump many hours into a game for me usuaslly.


which is most mmo style games
seriously check out killing floor its usually pretty cheap, best style game out thereits amazing you get to play with others but it is against computer controlled zombies however its set up differently good shoot em up game with pvp aspects, but no leveling, 
there is a system you earn money for better guns, 
anyways a lot of people praise the game highly


----------

